# برنامج يحول من dxf الى x,y,z



## عدنان ابراهيم (26 يوليو 2006)

هذا البرنامج مفيد جداً يقوم بالتحويل من صيغة الاتوكاد (dxf) الى ملف نصي txt يمكن فتحه في أي برنامج مثل الاكسل اوغيره من البرامج التي يمكنك من خلالها ارسال البيانات الى جهاز التوتل او الجي بي اس 


اليكم البرنامج -في المرفقات

لا تسونا من صالح الدعاء
Dxf2xyz.zip​


----------



## omer gimish (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكراعلى هذا البرنامج المفيد جدا جدا جدا


----------



## 1 KING (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بهذا البرنامج [blink]وجزاك الله عنا خير[/blink]ا:13: :13: :13:


----------



## oras (7 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك
الاخ عدنان
لو توضح طريقه عمل البرنامج؟


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك ولك
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك يا مهندس عمرو على التواصل
بالنسبة لطريقة عمل البرنامج يا استاذ Oras فهي سهلة جداً كل ما عليك عمله هو التالي :
1- بعد تنزيل الملف المضغوط من الموقع على جهازك قم بفتح الضغط عن الملف 
2- قم بالنقر المزدوج ( دبل كليك) على ايقونة البرنامج 
3- يفتح لك صندوق حوار كل ما عليك عمله هو تحديد الملف المراد تحويله ويكون بضيغة dxf 
ثم النقر على Save ......xyz 
بعدها ستجد انه تم انشاء ملف جديد بصيغة xyz يمكن فتحه بواسطة اي برنامج تحرير نصوص او اكسيل ..........................الخ

وهذا عباره عن شرح مبسط لطريقة عمل البرنامج 

اذا احتجت اي مساعده أو كان لديك استفسار لا تتردد


----------



## نهاد البزاز (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا السيد عدنان ولكن هل لدبكم برنامج لتحويل الملف gsi الىالملف txt مع الشكر


----------



## ابوتمنى (9 أغسطس 2006)

:14: جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزات (10 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور لكن لم أعرف طريقة الاستخدام


----------



## kazali016 (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (11 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر الاخوة على التواصل 
العضو عزات اتمنى منك المحاولة واتباع الخطوات التي سبق سردها في المشاركة السابقه واذا كان هناك اشكاليه سنوافيك بالحل


----------



## المهندس ضياء (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع والمفيد يا اخ عدنان ابراهيم


----------



## yasserams (14 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="10 70"]مشكور جدا جدا جدا يا أخي[/frame]


----------



## melfeel (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الرايق (24 أغسطس 2006)

ألف شكر وتسلموا


----------



## بارزان (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع
وعندي طلب
لو كان عندك برنامج بيعمل العكس
يعني تدخله Xyz ويرسمها على الاتوكاد
بدل مدخل نقطة نقطة أكون شاكر لو وجدته ورفعته


----------



## zkloal (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جاسم البغدادي (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز ووفق الله لخدمة العلم اخوك جاسم البغدادي


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## جاسم البغدادي (16 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لخدمة العلم


----------



## Dr. usama (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز على البرنامج وأود ان أسأل حضرتك لماذا لايعمل البرنامج إذا كان أصل الملف dxf فيه نقط مساحية مكتوبة text


----------



## أبو ماجد (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك أخي الكريم .. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zaen (22 فبراير 2007)

يسلموا 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (24 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم على الاطراء
دكتور اسامه اتوقع ان تكون اعلم مني في هذي الجزئية اذا كان هذا مجال تخصصك 
ولكن سأوضح لك هذا الشيء على حد علمي به واذا كان هناك اي تصحيح فأنا ارحب بذلك

اولاً الاتوكاد يتعرف على النقاط ويسميها point وهدا النوع له خصائص كثيره لكن text يتعرف عليه على كتابه او نص وليس عنصر point مثلاً 
وهذا ما هو متعارف عليه


----------



## Dr. usama (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخى عدنان على التواصل ولكن ما أقصده هو أنه لوكانت النقط مرسومه أوتوكاد وليست مخرجة من جهاز مساحىفإن الملف text الناتج يحتوى على x , y فقط وتكو z = 0 لكل النقط فهل من طريقة تجعل البرنامج يقرأ الرقم المكتوب على النقطة على أساس أنه z


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (2 مارس 2007)

دكتور اسامة 
الرقم المكتوب عباره عن نص وليس عنصر او صفه من صفات النقطه point ولتأكد من ذلك يمكنك تحديد أي نقطه في الملف والضغط على زر الفاره اليمين وتختار خصائص من القائمة وستظهر لك قيمة X Y Z وتلاحظ ان قيمة Z مساوية للصفر يمكنك ادخال القيمة الحقيقية لـ Z وبعد ذلك قم بعملية التحويل ستجد ان قيمة الـ Z قد ظهرة معك 


اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Mu7ammad (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى 
جعلنا الله جميعاً يد العون للاخرين ... 
​​


----------



## م/محمد على (14 مارس 2007)

لو سمحت الرابط مش شغال وانا محتج لبرنامج اوى


----------



## عزيز4554 (24 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (6 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك وعلمك


----------



## ELHO (20 يونيو 2007)

Machkour Akhi


----------



## يقظان القيسي (19 يوليو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## Eng.Amen (24 يوليو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور كثير


----------



## aleemzaid (13 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابو در (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## redha SERO - EST (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بهذا البرنامج [blink


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور كثير


----------



## hussam_sh (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## نبيل امين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا اخى برنامج ممتاز ومفيد لكل الاعضاء انصح بتحميله


----------



## محمد رواقه (3 يوليو 2009)

its good program--------------thanks


----------



## زانا سواره (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المؤمنين.
برنامج سهل ومفيد.


----------



## emademy69 (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي البرنامج الرائع وتم التجربه بنجاح


----------



## amr fathy (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## elmoutassim (5 يوليو 2009)

*:14: جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## falconsky2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخى الفاضل على البرنامج


----------



## odwan (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بك
وجاري التحميل والإطلاع .............
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## الأجهورى (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الدنيا والأخرة وبارك فيك


----------



## surveyor 1983 (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ عدنان


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين برنامج كثير حلو الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hany_meselhey (2 فبراير 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mostafa afify (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر على المجهودالرائع منك يا اخى العزيز:31:


----------



## amoorah (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يجازيك خير يا باشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المستودع (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المستودع (4 فبراير 2010)

يابشمهندس عدنان احناج الملخص عن التخطيط المساحي بgps وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
والف شكر.............................


----------



## hamdy khedawy (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## walid00 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مشكور كتير على البرنامج


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزال الله خير


----------



## بسيم85 (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً يا أخ عدنان


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الخبير في المسح (10 مارس 2010)

زوجك


----------



## fghasd (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## منتسب السمطي (7 أبريل 2010)

_الف شكر الاخ عدنان ....هل ممكن شرح اوفي من كده لأن البرنامج جديد_


----------



## salahleica (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكراعلى هذا البرنامج المفيد جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الفجال (10 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك ولك*


----------



## افون (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يامان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## albsqlony (25 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بهذا البرنامج [blink]وجزاك الله عنا خير[/blink]ا:13: :13: :13: *​


----------



## خالدc3d (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياأخي على البرنامج والشرح واضح جداً جداً


----------



## nblcheikh (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكراعلى هذا البرنامج المفيد جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## sasaa_200 (2 مايو 2010)

*مشكور اخي على البرنامج
وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (2 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## ابن فضلان (3 مايو 2010)

اولا جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عمرك ولكن عناك مشكله وهي ان البرنامج لايظهر المنسوب او z حيث يظهر صفر


----------



## tommalieh (5 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت لم اعرف كيفية الاستخدام
الرجاء الحار الشرح لنا بالتفصيل


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (21 مايو 2010)

مع الشكر


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## youssof ali (21 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (11 يونيو 2010)

* جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساح الحائر (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم حضرتك انا نزلت البرنامج بنفس الخطوات بس لما حدد الملف واخلي امتداده dxf ايقونة save ما تظهر كده مش عارف احول الملف x,y,zياريت تسلعدني يا بشمهندس


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omed Fakhradeen (25 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much,,brilliant application


----------



## المساح الحائر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس عمر انا نفذت طريقة الشرح للبرنامج لاكن البرنامج لايعمل ممكن حضرتك توضح لنا طريق العملعلي البرنامج


----------



## samadbob (11 أكتوبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيراً_​


----------



## ابن الاسكندريه (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا سيدي الفاضل لكن save مش نشطه عندي ومش بتنشط حتي لما بختار الملف


----------



## كبل (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOAIYED (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedazab (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك ولك
وننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## karim abdallah (23 مارس 2011)

[font=&quot]1000 شكر[/font]


----------



## ISMAIL_CIVIL (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## thamer 69 (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اشرف محروس (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (29 مارس 2011)

شكراعلى هذا البرنامج


----------



## happy_hoda (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## اتشHHH (30 مارس 2011)

ربنا يزيدك 00000000000000

ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## zerfaoui sofiane (21 يونيو 2011)

لكي الله معين يا ..............................عبد الله


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## كيف صار (17 يناير 2013)

ربي يطول في عمرك ويزيدك علماً ونور


----------



## محمد بيبو محمد (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdou atawy (24 أبريل 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## بدر علي يحي (10 مايو 2016)

الله يجزيك الجنه


----------

